# How It Works: Auger Protection System, HSS1332ATD



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Take a look...this device is exclusive to the Honda HSS1332ATD (electric start version).

The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Robert! Just another example of The Honda Companies innovative engineering solutions. I have owned a number of Honda motorcycles and their engineering was always superior and bulletproof!


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

Just need to put that on the 928.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Is that limit switch located within the auger housing? If so it might be more vulnerable to corrosion and the first thing I'd check if the engine won't start.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

SnowG said:


> Is that limit switch located within the auger housing? If so it might be more vulnerable to corrosion and the first thing I'd check if the engine won't start.


The switch is inside the auger gearbox. It has a guard plate to protect it and the associated wiring harness connection.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Just need to put that on the 928.


The *Canada-market* HSS928 track/e. start model does have it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The *Canada-market* HSS928 track/e. start model does have it.


And they also have the double chute deflector and hour meter (basically the Canadian HSS928ACTD shares the additional features of the US HSS1332ATD).

Honda Canada


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The switch is inside the auger gearbox. It has a guard plate to protect it and the associated wiring harness connection.


Is it sealed to waterproof and airtight specs? If not I don't like it.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Tuco said:


> Just need to put that on the 928.


It is on my 928. It activated when I hit the curb at the EOD. Just had to restart the machine and continue working.


----------



## Tuco (Jul 12, 2016)

My luck I'll get a 928 and next year they will offer the Canadian model features in the US.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tuco said:


> My luck I'll get a 928 and next year they will offer the Canadian model features in the US.


Probably not as the Canadian Honda HS blowers (previous models) had 12v electric start, electric chute control and gas strut height control assist (on track models) that took several years to be introduced in the US market.


----------



## Mate from Virginia (Oct 29, 2017)

*Auger shutdown*

Thanks for the information. I own a Troy-Bilt three stage and had several shear pins brake due to frozen paper ingestion or a rock that was not seen. I also own a Ariens EFI 24" which I'm still waiting for snow to use. Neither of these snow blowers have a shut down mechanism if the augers hit something hard. Ariens claims to be the 'King of Snow' but they don't seem to be trying to keep ahead of the game. My EFI doesn't even have a gas gauge while Honda has been providing one on theirs for years.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

It works great! My Canadian HSS1332ACTD has it. It's the first snow blower I have ever owned/used. When I got it my dad warned me to buy some spare shear bolts so I'm not left stranded. And then I checked out this feature. 

Accidentally ran over a wooden broom handle (yeah not too smart) and it chewed it into several pieces before it shut down the engine. Fortunately didn't damage the machine. 

This year I accidentally ran over my tow strap and it wound up in the auger pretty good and shut down the engine. Didn't damage the strap or the machine. 

Both times I just cleared the auger, restarted and kept going. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Auger Shear Bolt Guard System
> The slip sensor plate normally spins along with the driven gear, but, if the auger shaft stops turning (due to an obstruction) a lobe on the driven gear forces the plate outward, engaging a limit switch that shuts down the engine.


Well, the Honda Auger Shear Bolt Guard System saved me again today... Lurking under 6" of heavy, wet snow was a door mat that inexplicably was moved from its normal location (the perpetrator shall remain forever anonymous). Instant auger/engine stop and was able to pull the mat back out of the augers with only minor damage to it. Honda really needs to add this to the other models, at least as an option.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It saved me from a frost heaved sprinkler head! A door mat would have been a real mess. 

I hit a buried and partially frozen Sunday paper once with an old Yardman Snowbird. What a mess of confetti before it stalled. No damage but it was impressive just how fast things can get chewed apart before you can disengage the drive. That’s the beauty of the Honda APS it stops fast before things break.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

How are people finding the Shear bolt guard system after a couple of years? Still good? I'm going to get a 28" and don't care about the electric start but a well made Shear bolt guard system can save me some frustration over time! It's about $450 difference between the two models.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lostincanada said:


> How are people finding the Shear bolt guard system after a couple of years? Still good?


It's one of the BEST features of the ATD (or CTD in your case) option. It's saved me a half-dozen times over 4 years. I have not broken a single auger shear bolt yet.

The double articulated chute adds a lot of value, as well...


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> It's one of the BEST features of the ATD (or CTD in your case) option. It's saved me a half-dozen times over 4 years. I have not broken a single auger shear bolt yet.
> 
> The double articulated chute adds a lot of value, as well...


Really making me re-think my choice. Thought I was decided on the CT/AT and $450 was a lot of shear bolts lol. But I didn't even consider the double articulating chute to add value. Obviously I plan on keeping this machine for many years so might be worth the extra money for the next 10-20 years of use.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lostincanada said:


> Really making me re-think my choice.


The other features, especially the electric start and 18Ah battery on the 1332 that allows you to install heated grips are also great. I believe the 928 only has a 12Ah battery, though; may still be enough for the grips...








Heaterz Premium - Cruiser Heated Grips


The largest aftermarket motorcycle part provider in America. Based in Jacksonville Florida we are a motorcycle accessories company who provide a wide range of addon accessories for your comforts. Located in America in the ideal location for providing parts and accessories. Our wide range of...




oxford-products.com


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Thanks for all the very useful info Tabora. Since the HSS928CTD has a magneto ignition system, will it start-up with a turn of the key, even when the battery on the snowblower is completely dead?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to SBF Thorenn! That would be a great feature if there were some reserve to start from dead but unfortunately the electric start relies on a charged battery. Honda motors usually fire up easily with the recoil start without much fuss. If you keep the battery on a maintenance charger when stored it will be always ready to go. I use a Delran Battery Tender Jr. and never have any battery trouble.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

vmax29 said:


> Welcome to SBF Thorenn! That would be a great feature if there were some reserve to start from dead but unfortunately the electric start relies on a charged battery. Honda motors usually fire up easily with the recoil start without much fuss. If you keep the battery on a maintenance charger when stored it will be always ready to go. I use a Delran Battery Tender Jr. and never have any battery trouble.


Thanks for the welcome and the information vmax29. I recently bought a HSS928CTD. How can I tell if it is equipped with the electronic auger safety engine shut off system. Also, if it has this system, does that mean that I will never need to change the shear bolts on the machine because the electronic shut off system will kick in and shut off the engine before the bolts get a chance to break?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> How can I tell if it is equipped with the electronic auger safety engine shut off system.


It will have an hour meter.


Thorenn said:


> Also, if it has this system, does that mean that I will never need to change the shear bolts on the machine because the electronic shut off system will kick in and shut off the engine before the bolts get a chance to break?


Never say never... The Shear Bolt Guard System has protected my auger shear bolts 6 times now, however the impeller shear bolt is not protected and I broke one when a stick went straight down the center into the impeller.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

There will be a light on the hour meter that will flash when it engages. The dash panel will have instructions under it. At least the ATD model does. CTD should as well, correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes it does work, 3 times this winter and instant shut down and it don't take much to trip it, a small rock or frozen snow will do it.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> It will have an hour meter.
> 
> Never say never... The Shear Bolt Guard System has protected my auger shear bolts 6 times now, however the impeller shear bolt is not protected and I broke one when a stick went straight down the center into the impeller.


Very useful info. Thanks a lot. My 928 does have an hour meter.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

vmax29 said:


> View attachment 187411
> 
> There will be a light on the hour meter that will flash when it engages. The dash panel will have instructions under it. At least the ATD model does. CTD should as well, correct me if I’m wrong.





vmax29 said:


> View attachment 187411
> 
> There will be a light on the hour meter that will flash when it engages. The dash panel will have instructions under it. At least the ATD model does. CTD should as well, correct me if I’m wrong.


Yes my CTD model has the instructions as well. You guys are so incredibly knowledgeable. With your advice and guidance, I will be able to get the most out of my 928.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks for all the very useful info Tabora. Since the HSS928CTD has a magneto ignition system, will it start-up with a turn of the key, even when the battery on the snowblower is completely dead?


Welcome to the forums, I myself just picked up the Canadian HSS928CTD with ES. Quoting your question the starter can not work without a charged battery as mentioned by others.
A related question would be IF THE BATTERY IS COMPLETELY DEAD but still hooked up will the blower start with the backup pull start? I assume yes that is why the backup exists. A second question will the engine start with the battery removed/disconnected from the circuit and will it damage the electrical system running the engine with the battery not connected in the circuit?
Cheers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

STEPNOUT said:


> A related question would be IF THE BATTERY IS COMPLETELY DEAD but still hooked up will the blower start with the backup pull start? I assume yes that is why the backup exists.


Yes, of course...


STEPNOUT said:


> A second question will the engine start with the battery removed/disconnected from the circuit and will it damage the electrical system running the engine with the battery not connected in the circuit?


No, but why in the world would you do this? Leave the battery in the circuit to be charged. Get a battery maintainer and keep it hooked up when the blower is not in use.





TecMate – OptiMATE 4 Dual Program







tecmate.com


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yes, of course...
> 
> No, but why in the world would you do this? Leave the battery in the circuit to be charged. Get a battery maintainer and keep it hooked up when the blower is not in use.
> 
> ...


You are correct I would NOT do this, I was just wondering if in extreme circumstances the battery failed and had to be removed will the machine stil start and run without it. 
Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

STEPNOUT said:


> I was just wondering if in extreme circumstances the battery failed and had to be removed will the machine stil start and run without it.


In such extreme circumstances, you could always install any small 12V battery just to use as a voltage sink. Probably not necessary, though. The charging output is only 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> In such extreme circumstances, you could always install any small 12V battery just to use as a voltage sink. Probably not necessary, though. The charging output is only 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm


Yes I think you are correct. I have a Honda 9.9 outboard. I have it connected to an onboard battery for my lights and fishfinder. I seem to remeber it is a non issue if it is not hooked to a battery although I've always had it gooked up. I'll be calling Canada Boarder services this week to see If I can have one of those service manuals delivered to Calais, Maine to see if I can cross the boarder to pick it up. Covid has that process all screwed up.


----------

